# Native American Cyclists



## repartocorse40 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello everyone, I am seeking some help from you all....

I am trying to research whether there has ever been a pro Native American Cyclist. Could be at any level: domestic, continental, international pro........whatever.....I have never heard of one and am trying to find some info ....thanks


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

I have never met a native american cyclist at all. 
If there are any, I would like to hear about it. Pro or not.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

are you kidding me?

old school 7-11
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexi_Grewal

(olympic gold medal baby)

http://www.velonews.com/article/74053/an-essay-by-1984-olympic-gold-medalist-alexi-grewal


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Are you kidding me? Native American or Indo-American?


----------



## flyingheel (Aug 30, 2008)

Grewal was not Native American...I think you are getting your "Indian" confused.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

damn, you're right!


----------



## fudy (Jun 30, 2006)

*Cole House*

http://www.velobios.com/riders.bmc2009.house.htm


----------



## repartocorse40 (Feb 23, 2009)

wow ...do you know him? or how did you find him? I'm living in Madison, not far from where he is from and was just on his reservation last week. What are the odds. Thanks a lot.


----------



## fudy (Jun 30, 2006)

I grew-up in WI and raced the WORS series for a few years and remember him and his father.
Then saw his name in some results for U23 about a year ago and have kind of followed his results a bit. He's not having the best results down in Mexico at the moment.


----------



## repartocorse40 (Feb 23, 2009)

Cool Thanks again for the input


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

*Great find, thanks*

nmnmnmnmnm


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*when I worked*

for a Native American Owned Clothing company I was in the stages with one other employee of putting together a club/team for young American Indian riders. Was going to try to get Russ Denny to build the frames and had a connection with Nike's Just Move It director for getting gear. Was looking quite promising until the company imploded.
A word to the wise, never do business with gaming tribes.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

Big win for Cole. This guy has some serious potential

http://www.bmcracingteam.com/index.php?id=9&L=0&uid=210


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

Hooben said:


> I have never met a native american cyclist at all.
> If there are any, I would like to hear about it. Pro or not.


Hello. I am Native and I ride a bike. Come to NM and I will introduce you to lots of us. I never knew the white man rode bikes. I thought you all drove SUVs or stage coaches.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Cole is good friends with Baumann, whom I ride with regularly in the fall. I can get his email for you if you PM me.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

I live right here near Ruidoso, never seen any native americans on road bikes. Sorry.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

lancezneighbor said:


> Hello. I am Native and I ride a bike. Come to NM and I will introduce you to lots of us. I never knew the white man rode bikes. I thought you all drove SUVs or stage coaches.


If you didn't pull a stage coach with a team of bicycles you'd never get anywhere. You end up with a pace line when the dang harness breaks then you never see them again and you end up sitting there on top of the stage looking like a fool going nowhere fast.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

Hooben said:


> I live right here near Ruidoso, never seen any native americans on road bikes. Sorry.[/QUOTE
> 
> That's the problem, you are in the wrong part of the state.


----------



## nealrab (Aug 6, 2002)

*Yeah, head to the hills...*

You gotta go to Taos/Espanola where the hills are, baby!!! Not where the ponies run. Too flat to ride a bike there. Or head to the Canadian Rockies, north of Jasper. Great result for Cole in that weather I'd say. Just brutal. Even Dwaars was pretty awful this week. That's a hard man's 200km. Nice job for Van Impe also.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Very few people know that Jim Thorpe actually won the 1915 Tour de France.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

pretender said:


> Very few people know that Jim Thorpe actually won the 1915 Tour de France.


See! A conspiracy to keep the red man down! The French claim they skipped it in 1915, made up some war... as if the French would actually fight.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

You guys crack me up. Seriously. :lol:


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

Is cycling the whitest sport on earth? I love hockey and people joke about the lack of integration, but Cycling? In the protour, who are the Asians, Blacks, Indians. These are not small ethnic groups. I understand socailization and all, but most other sports you get the random exceptions....World champion 110 hurdler from China, Black Stanley cup winning goalies. And dont give me "what about the TDFaso.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

bigmig19 said:


> Is cycling the whitest sport on earth? I love hockey and people joke about the lack of integration, but Cycling? In the protour, who are the Asians, Blacks, Indians. These are not small ethnic groups. I understand socailization and all, but most other sports you get the random exceptions....World champion 110 hurdler from China, Black Stanley cup winning goalies. And dont give me "what about the TDFaso.


Plenty of black and latin pros. Cycling is an expensive sport, so it will never be as diverse as any of the ball sports.

Auto/motorcycle racing is more "white." If you want to consider some of those a sport.

http://velonews.com/photo/90006 -- yes, the guy in the middle won. 2nd place went to the asian, with the white guy in 3rd.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

lancezneighbor said:


> See! A conspiracy to keep the red man down! The French claim they skipped it in 1915, made up some war... as if the French would actually fight.


Only way you guys beat the British was to get Frenchy help, wait a minute the Native Americans were fighting for the British, so in effect the French kicked the Native American's arses. Who wouldn't fight? History can be a *****!
Re native American riders this guy rode a lot last year, he has also gone really really fast.... http://www.rocketrek.com/


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

Yea, I realize other countries have cycling teams, I was more referring to The Pro Tour. Hockey is expensive, thus driving out many of those with low socioeconomic status, but alas, I can name 4 NHL all stars who are black (and one japanese) off the top of my head. I cant remember a protour guy who is black.. ever! (there must be one though). Especailly from a country like France, where cycling is certainly in the public conscience from birth.


----------



## repartocorse40 (Feb 23, 2009)

native american hockey player = cheechoo


----------



## Wielerportal (Apr 20, 2010)

*Story for dutch newssite*

People, does anybody have any contacts that know more about Native American Cycling culture, (semi)-professional riders for instance? 

I am writing a story for a dutch cycling website about this subject. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chuckstershoban (Feb 19, 2011)

I race here in Denver I was a Pro" Duathlete" doing the Coorslight Duathlons in the late eighties and gained a 90 pounds and race in the 45 open races here in Denver and race with old cycling pros from the eighties and finish in the top 10 I am Ponca and Shoshone/Bannock


----------



## Waves77 (Aug 15, 2010)

Tour de Acoma (NM) had a club of native riders 2 years ago (I didn't do the ride last year). The ride goes through reservation land too, great support when I did it.


----------



## JoWu (Feb 9, 2008)

Some of the best pros are Native Americans from Mexico, Colombia, Venezuela, etc., such as Herrera, Alcala, Cochise Rodriguez, Nino. The entire Colombia es Pasion-Cafe de Colombia team is Native American. Or did you just mean Native USA?


----------



## lycanthropik (Feb 17, 2011)

Good one JoWu you pointed out everybody's blind spot. Plenty of "native american" riders from central and south america.


----------



## turbogrover (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm a Lakota living in Chicago. Been rding since I was 12 yeas old racing BMX in the 70's and 80's. I had dreams of being a pro roadie for a while During the Lemond era. Now I'm old, and it's just a hobby.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

bigmig19 said:


> Yea, I realize other countries have cycling teams, I was more referring to The Pro Tour. Hockey is expensive, thus driving out many of those with low socioeconomic status, but alas, I can name 4 NHL all stars who are black (and one japanese) off the top of my head. I cant remember a protour guy who is black.. ever! (there must be one though). Especailly from a country like France, where cycling is certainly in the public conscience from birth.


http://en.teameuropcar.com/cycling/the-overall-win_sto2673265/story.shtml
But first, how do you defined "black". Do Africans in general count? Caribbeans? Bernaudeau's always had talented guys from unusual origins in his team: he has one or two from Japan, several from French Caribbean territories, African countries, etc.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Even better, here's the peanut gallery of Europcar's riders.

http://en.teameuropcar.com/cyclisme/riderlist_tea6076.shtml


----------



## dwc032 (Feb 1, 2011)

fleck said:


> are you kidding me?
> 
> old school 7-11
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexi_Grewal
> ...


Looks like he is making a come back! At his age, time will tell if he can hang.

http://velonews.competitor.com/2011/02/news/alexi-grewal’s-big-comeback-gets-underway_161334


----------



## Chuckstershoban (Feb 19, 2011)

*Alexi*

I rode with him the first day he got his cycling shoes, he can still motor...


----------



## ragweed (Jan 2, 2009)

JoWu said:


> Some of the best pros are Native Americans from Mexico, Colombia, Venezuela, etc., such as Herrera, Alcala, Cochise Rodriguez, Nino. The entire Colombia es Pasion-Cafe de Colombia team is Native American. Or did you just mean Native USA?


Although all these riders would probably refer to themselves as Latin Americans and most likely are all mestizo's, a mixture of European and Native Americans.


----------



## JoWu (Feb 9, 2008)

ragweed said:


> Although all these riders would probably refer to themselves as Latin Americans and most likely are all mestizo's, a mixture of European and Native Americans.


South, Central and North American (Mexico is in North America) cyclists (or people) don't call themselves Latin Americans. They call themselves Venezuelans, Colombians, Mexicans, etc. In Venezuela, often jokingly, they say that they come from "Los Estados Unidos" because Venezuela is a federal country. But also in the US, most Natives are mixed with other races and therefore could also be called mestizos. In Canada there is a large Metis population.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

I believe Tom Danielson is part Native-American. I guess Native-Americans are similar in genealogy to Eskimos. A magazine article on him mentioned he has weight trouble, which is one reason he hasn't lived up to his potential, e.g., has trouble keeping his body fat down. His VO2 max is up there with the highest that's been measured.

BTW, last year I visited Utah and Colorado and picked up a lot of Native-American tourist material. Apparently, Native-Americans don't like that term anymore, and prefer to be called 'The People'.


----------



## luth731 (May 12, 2010)




----------

